# Question on low rider placement



## Leithan (Oct 19, 2005)

I have decided to end the frustration and make the switch from conventional to spinning, I would like to rewrap a few of my rods with Fugi low riders, and I understand that they are a "New Concept Guide". My question is; do you space the butt guide in the same manner as you would using the new concept, i.e. guide is placed at the intersect point of a line from the reel spindle and the rod, after which the guide spacing chart takes over and you space accordingly. Is this correct?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Read this:

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/newguide.html

The intersect (or choke) guide is the one that stays stationary and all of the guides from that point toward the tip are evenly spaces from 4"-5" apart. The other guides, including the butt guide are spaced as necessary from the results of some test casting. You must do the test casting or you'll likely not get it right. The article goes into much better detail. I just wrapped a metal/plug rod with this and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lowriders*

To gain the true advantage of lowrider guides you will need to place the stripper guide roughly 45" or so from the reel seat. New Concept Guide spacing is not designed to work with lowrider guides, two totally different animals. New Concept Guide Spacing and Fuji New Concept Guides are different entities, the guide spacing in which you are referring can be used with any guides, you are not restricted to the Fuji New Concept Guides per say. Hope this makes sense.
"Nearly all spinning rods can benefit from the use of the New Guide Concept. By reducing guide size near the tip of the rod, weight is reduced in this critical area and more of the imparted energy can be used for casting rather than starting and stopping the rod. Rod response and recovery are noticeably improved and overall rod balance shifts that much closer to the place where your hand holds the rod". Just be careful on a surf spinning rod to make sure the running guides are large enough to pass the shocker knot. Good luck.

Ron


----------



## Leithan (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you for the replies, Fugi lists the low riders as concept guides, so I was confused as to weather or not the concept guide spacing was to be used.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Low riders*

I don't know if everyone will agree so I will speak about my own experience and research I guess there is no one right answer to such a wide subject but anyway, I went directly with fuji's specks ! I actually Stretched the blank to fit the guide layout instead of moving guides. I had matched to the mile meter exactly. I did not even think about altering from this pattern. Why?, well Fugi spent allot research and development into this and the pattern of layouts were generated according to verified and measured results. Although I have built many rods with all sorts of custom ideas and rarely had a failure due to a poorly engineered design I wanted to "sit this one out" and use Fugi's Idea's. I really feel they have a better idea and resources on these new guides. I'm sure I could monkey around with them but the proof is in the pudding. their design and layout works flawlessly for me. It's just that simple.


----------

